# Cách phân biệt nồi nấu cháo chậm Bear 1.6L hàng nhái hàng giả



## mekhoeconthongminh (1/9/20)

Nối nấu cháo chậm Bear 1,6l mang 8 chế độ nấu, thố đi kèm nồi lớn 1.6L phù hợp cho đông đảo các nhu cầu của những gia đình, đặc biệt phù hợp để khiến cho những món ăn dặm vừa an toàn lại vừa đủ chất cho bé. Sản phẩm được bảo hành 6 tháng tại Kubinstore.

Đặc biệt hơn nồi vừa với thể nấu cháo vừa hấp củ quả, khoai trứng, những loại bánh...rất tiện dụng cho cho gia đình, đặc trưng là mẹ bầu và bé cần tẩm bổ, bé ăn dặm mẹ nhàn tênh ạ!

Các mẹ chỉ việc cho đồ cần nấu vào nồi rồi ấn nút là bé đã có một bữa cháo ngon lành hầu hết chất dinh dưỡng. không lo cháy, ko lo trào, chẳng phải trông nồi. Nấu quá nhàn mà vẫn toàn bộ chất dinh dưỡng cho bé

Sở hữu chế độ giữ sẽ giúp những mẹ chẳng phải dậy sớm để chuẩn bị những món cho con, Nồi có thể nấu trong khoảng tối hôm trước để sáng hôm sau bé dậy với cháo ăn luôn, hết thời kì nấu nồi tự chuyển sang chế độ giữ nhiệt, giữ ấm để sở hữu thể ăn luôn mà không cần hâm nóng lại!






*Bộ sản phẩm bao gồm:*

- 01 thân nồi nấu đa năng (8 chế độ nấu)

- 01 nồi gốm 1.6L + nắp nồi

- 01 tay cầm chống hot

- 01 bộ lồng hấp + nắp.

Có bộ sản phẩm 3 nồi sẽ với thêm hai nồi 0.5L.

*Tham số kĩ thuật:*

Điện áp: 220V 50Hz

Công suất: 270W

Dung tích nồi: một.6L

Lồng hấp chất liệu PP cao cấp.

Khối lượng: 3.5Kg

Kích thước (bao gồm cả lồng hấp) 273x210x312.

*Bào hành và tương trợ kĩ thuật:*

Sản phẩm được bảo hành thân nồi 3 tháng giả dụ với lỗi do dịch vụ.

*Lưu ý: không bảo hành sản phẩm ví như mang dấu hiệu rơi, nứt vỏ hay nước vào bên trong nồi

*Cách đặt mua nồi nấu cháo chậm Bear 1.6L chính hãng*

Mẹ Khỏe Con Thông Minh cam kết cung cấp nồi nấu cháo chậm, hâm cách thủy Bear 1.6l chính hãng , giao hàng toàn quốc, thu tiền tận nơi.

Để mua sản phẩm bạn có thể đặt hàng online bằng cách click vào nút "Mua Ngay" và điền đầy đủ thông tin để mua hàng.

Hoặc bạn có thể gọi số điện thoại 0942.666.800 để được hỗ trợ thêm về sản phẩm trước khi mua hàng.



Ngoài ra, bạn có thể qua trực tiếp địa chỉ để xem sản phẩm: Số 62, Yên Đỗ, Phường 1, Bình Thạnh, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


----------

